# On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate the success of your move so far?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

It is very interesting to hear the feedback from expats who have moved to Australia because in general they seem to take the same path. There is the excitement at the prospect of moving to a new country and beginning a new life, then the reality of the challenge kicks in and then you finally land and this is it!

So, on a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate the success of your move so far?


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

5. I got a new wife and baby son out of the deal, but have struggled adapting to the food and culture. I'm 47 and American. We will be moving to America before my son starts school.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

I would have to rate my success about a 7. A lot has happened since I immigrated in April 2010:

1) I met my wife and got married in June 2011,
2) I have got over my home sickness and consider AU my home,
3) We are currently on the market looking to buy our new home.

The only reason I haven't rated my success factor higher is because ive had a really tough time with work over the 3 year period. I have found aussie businesses very ruthless that you may be liked by all and do very well but the minute you drop your guard and have 1 bad month it may be your last.

I am in a job I am very happy with now and they are very happy with me but I am not making anywhere as close to the salary I was making in South Africa before I immigrated. Hopefully one day I will 

Dylan

PS: Winikd = DylanW


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Well after the excitement which was on a high 10+, i landed after a few days i wasnt to sure of what i,d done maybe a 7-8 then i went shopping 4-5 then i heard nothing from my family 2-3 not there fault i had no internet or phone. After a few weeks i got the internet so my initial score rose a little 5-6, couldnt adapt here to prices of things still a lowsy 4-5, then i posted a thread on the forum and received an abundance of comments which enabled me to think differently about things shopping, lol. so now i would ssay im on a slight rise of lets say 7-8. I would still jump on going back to Malta for sure for a holiday lol.


----------

